
Yes, we're launching a travel startup - dpwarfield
https://www.jointrippy.com
======
dpwarfield
Hi everyone, we're using image matching AI to find unique, hidden places
around the world. We'll send you 10 new matching places each week when you
sign up on our website. We'll even tell you exactly how to get there :)

